# SDA titles



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I know there are several members of the board that are doing SDA titles with their dogs. Would it be possible to get a thread going with pictures AND descriptions of each, or at least some of the titles, and what all is required of the dogs from the "entry level" to the highest levels? All in one thread or separate threads for each title would be cool. I am just trying to learn more about this venue and I am a visual person.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We've only been doing SDA for a few months but so far we've done 3 FOs, 2 PAs, 3 P1s, 2 PD1s and 1 PDOB1 on our 3 dogs, plus helped a couple total newbie club members get FOs, so I feel somewhat confident at least giving this a shot. Gonna take a while but I'll see what I can put together.

Best person on the board for SDA stuff is Christine/Umzilla. She's an SDA judge and I know a while back she posted a thread that did a really good job of describing the titles (with pictures). I'll see if I can find it and bump it up and move it into this section as I think that'll cover a lot of what you're looking for, Ruq.

And of course, all the rules can be read on the SDA website: http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have checked out their site and I do remember Christine's post from before. I figured it would be a good subject to get this section rolling. I would love to watch some trials in person but the closest SCH clubs are 2-3 hours away.....SDA the last I say YOU might be the closest clud training for it to me. So I need to live vicariously through these posts for now.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Here's video of Della's P1 protection routine in May.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4sLQ_KYNtA

This is all on leash, since as you can see most of the exercises are supposed to be threat on the dog with the dog barking and lunging, but NOT biting, and the only way to prevent the bite there is having the dog on leash.

My critique (and Christine might chime in here too for a better one).

Control (especially in the heeling) should have been a lot better. All the protection portion was good, but she also should have maintained focus on the helper longer after he retreated in each exercise. We sort of over trained the call back right before trial, so she kept anticipating that. So training error there. And on the second exercise when the helper walks briskly past, she was supposed to stay neutral, not give give him a special greeting with that bump. 

And a bumbling handler who dropped the leash on the bite. (No no, bad handler!)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Raven's P1 protection routine. She took HIT protection out of quite a few dogs, but I don't remember her exact score.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_Olg5rQto4&feature=related

More power and focus on the helper than Della. A bit better control in some places and stayed neutral when she was supposed to, though heeling was just as bad and that second call back was a mess. Plus a pretty good bump to the helper after the out.









Unfortunately I don't have video of Wulf's P1 protection. That would have been the nicest one to show. He took HIT protection and HIT overall P1 on Saturday. (SDA often sets up each day as a separate trial to increase titling opportunities. So Sat was one trial, and Sun was a different trial.)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Very cool. I noticed in the pictures posted before that harnesses and collars were different that what is allowed in SCH. What is and isn't allowed?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI noticed in the pictures posted before that harnesses and collars were different that what is allowed in SCH. What is and isn't allowed?


In obedience, just a flat collar or choke/chain/fursaver on dead ring. Then a standard 4-6' nylon or leather leash for the on lead portions.

In protection it varies widely depending on the title. The lower level titles have a lot of attack on dog/handler exercises with NO bite, so the handler has to be able to restrain the dog. Can use a harness, flat collar (either standard or aggitation style) or a dead ring chain collar. Pinch is also allowed but if used one of the others must also be used as a back up just in case the pinch should pop open as they sometimes do, with either the leash attached to both or 2 leashes.

What sort of leash varies too. On the PD1s we did at the Premier, we could use a regular 4-6' for the attack on dog/handler with no bite exercise, but had to switch in the middle of the routine to a 2' with no loop for the rest of the exercises. Of course, we could have elected to use the 2' with no loop for the whole thing, but much safer for the decoy if the handler has a real leash on the no bite exercises so that's what most people do.

At the higher levels in protection the work is primarily off lead more like in SchH.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wildhaus dogs are kicking butt!


I did the FO and P1 obedience routine with Kenya.

The FO is basically the BH heeling pattern (40-50 out, 10-15 back, 10-15 fast, 10-15 slow, 10-15 normal, right turn, 10-15 normal, right turn, about 20 normal, about turn, 10-15 normal, halt sit, normal heeling into the group (must demonstrate a left turn toward or into the group), heel around one person each way, halt sit in the group). Then you heel to the start line, heel 10-15 and ask for a sit out of motion and you drop the lead as you go, you walk 10-15 more, turn and face the dog, then return to the dog. Heel back to start, heel 10-15 and halt sit, remove the leash, command the dog to platz, walk 30 out, recall the dog to a position that allows you to re-attach the leash, put the dog back in heel. Then trade off with whoever was doing the long down.

Then there's 3 practical exercises. First you heel towards a gate, sit your dog, open the gate, heel through the gate, sit your dog (Christine doesn't care which way the dog is facing, I face Kenya towards the gate), close the gate, go back to your dog (and if you are like me you need to pivot your dog to finish facing forward). Second, you heel towards a vehicle, sit your dog, open the hatch, command your dog in, wait for the judge to have you command the dog out, and finish the dog in heel. Third you heel to a mark on the grass and SIT your dog (oops, I just downed my dog on the mark but this exercise starts in the basic position on that mark), then down the dog, walk to the bucket of food and put food in the bowl so the dog can hear it, put the food on the ground, return to the dog and sit the dog.

It's not too bad, and I found that for the FO (which is the entry level) the scoring of the positions is almost more like rally, it does not require absolute precision at that level. 

The OB1 is the exact same thing except off leash (or take a 2 pt deduction for keeping the leash, but then you open yourself up to tight leash deductions), and the down is a moving down. The scoring is tighter as far as the precision of the heeling and the position of fronts and finishes.


I don't know if I can do the P2 obedience without finishing the P1 title...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you're ever going to do a BH you might as well do an FO and OB1. The practical exercises are not hard as long as you know the procedures. We had never practiced the food exercise and I didn't have access to a hatchback vehicle so we didn't really practice the vehicle load either. We heeled through a group once or twice and that was where we lost a few points each time, that was the one place where my training lacked (the other points here or there were my mistakes or procedural problems, the group heeling is the one area where the dog just wasn't ready).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeThe OB1 is the exact same thing except off leash (or take a 2 pt deduction for keeping the leash


To clarify since the way the rule is written is a bit unclear, so I had to ask a judge about that. The on lead option (with 2pt deduction) is for the heeling portion ONLY. The out of motions, recall and practical exercises still have to be off lead. 



> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> I don't know if I can do the P2 obedience without finishing the P1 title...


I believe you can, but I'm not 100% sure. Got a couple club members wondering that too. Oh Christine......


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI have checked out their site and I do remember Christine's post from before. I figured it would be a good subject to get this section rolling. I would love to watch some trials in person but the closest SCH clubs are 2-3 hours away.....SDA the last I say YOU might be the closest clud training for it to me. So I need to live vicariously through these posts for now.


You should start a club! You can even start without a decoy, concentrate on the ob and/or SAR type titles.

A decoy will come.......................


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqI have checked out their site and I do remember Christine's post from before. I figured it would be a good subject to get this section rolling. I would love to watch some trials in person but the closest SCH clubs are 2-3 hours away.....SDA the last I say YOU might be the closest clud training for it to me. So I need to live vicariously through these posts for now.
> ...


Hmmm a club of one makes it hard to do group heeling patterns. Actually when I move (hopefully at some point within the next year) I was thinking about starting one as the move would be towards more dog ppl.







(If things go according to plan my own version of Field of Dreams. The dream also consists of sheep if anyone needs to practice around them.) 


_I am still chuckling over Chris' description of "fornicating goats" in another thread._


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

It's not too hard to start your own club actually. Many people are now becoming drawn to SDA. I think it's popular with protection people, but their are many other titles for non-protection people to also participate in-which . The point of SDA was to make it family friendly, promote responsible dog ownership & training. You'll see many people with a variety of breeds involved. 

So maybe that dream won't be too hard to attain







Probably not too hard to find some people to start one with you.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Where I am now YES there would be problems finding people but where I plan to be there will be a lot more people who want to have a "working" relationship with their dogs.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWhere I am now YES there would be problems finding people but where I plan to be there will be a lot more people who want to have a "working" relationship with their dogs.


Good!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> Best person on the board for SDA stuff is Christine/Umzilla. She's an SDA judge and I know a while back she posted a thread that did a really good job of describing the titles (with pictures). I'll see if I can find it and bump it up and move it into this section as I think that'll cover a lot of what you're looking for, Ruq.
> 
> And of course, all the rules can be read on the SDA website: http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/


I put Christines thread in safe keeping, here it is:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=764597&page=1#Post764597
Now this one is even better, as it has imbedded info! Thanks Ruq for the great thread starter!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWhere I am now YES there would be problems finding people but where I plan to be there will be a lot more people who want to have a "working" relationship with their dogs.


I could move. . .but 1 person isn't much better of a crowd than none.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If we build it they will come.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWhere I am now YES there would be problems finding people but where I plan to be there will be a lot more people who want to have a "working" relationship with their dogs.


Where ya moving to?? I would come out and play with ya!

There is an SDA trial in my area this weekend. I am tempted to just go out and give it a whirl.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

More than likely will remain in Western PA/Eastern OH but out of the snow belt.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

My club will be going to a SDA trial tomorrow. We will have 6 P-1s and one PD-1, and three PA's. This trial will be in Randolph, NJ.
Cliff


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish you all the best! You'll have to put up pics afterwards, forwarned!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What title(s) if any would be comparable for SCH as a GSD breed test as SCH was intended to be?

(Did that come out right??)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The P2 is designed to be pretty much equivalent to SchH, and SDA considers it the breed title. The exercises themselves are more similar than different to SchH, though they incorporate more of some of the older SchH exercises that were eliminated a few years ago and put more pressure on the dog than is usually seen in SchH.

The PD1 would also be roughly equivalent, though not quite as it doesn't have as many exercises. The exercises that are there put a lot more pressure on the dog than in SchH protection, but also don't require the level of training or precision as is seen in SchH. So one could say the PD1 tests the *dog* more than SchH, but the training less. This test is designed to identify dogs suitable for police work and does a pretty good job of that in as much as it can be tested in a controlled trial environment.

Of course, these are all 2 phase titles. Just obedience and protection. Tracking titles are available through SDA, as are SAR and article search titles, but are not required for participation in the protection titles. So that area of testing that is there in SchH is lacking, or rather, completely optional.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote: So one could say the PD1 tests the *dog* more than SchH, but the training less.


And my dogs do test so much better then I do!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks, Chris!! No reason the tracking titles could be earned as well unless the handler just doesn't see the importance. Do most SDA trials have tracking at the same trials as they have the protection titles offered? 

The regular tracking titles (Not the SAR or Article Searches) are they comparable to SCH tracking or more like AKC or somewhere in the middle? 

Betty, no doubt my dogs would as well.









I appreciate you guys answering my stupid questions but comparing and contrasting to titles I am already somewhat familiar with helps me grasp things easier than reading the rules etc. (which I actually have read through most if not all of them over the last several months).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Most SDA trials do not offer tracking titles. 

On the upside, it makes being an SDA club and hosting trials a lot easier than SchH. Obtaining enough tracking land for a trial can be very, very difficult. The downside of course is it makes the SDA tracking titles much harder to obtain, just due to lack of availability. Though hopefully more SDA clubs will be able to host tracking titles in the future.

The SDA tracking is pretty much the same as SchH tracking.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> It's not too bad, and I found that for the FO (which is the entry level) the scoring of the positions is almost more like rally, it does not require absolute precision at that level.


Good comparison to the level of precision. You cannot use the type handler help as in Rally, but nice analogy.



> Quote:The OB1 is the exact same thing except off leash (or take a 2 pt deduction for keeping the leash, but then you open yourself up to tight leash deductions), and the down is a moving down. The scoring is tighter as far as the precision of the heeling and the position of fronts and finishes.


Scoring gets tighter as the levels get higher.












> Quote:I don't know if I can do the P2 obedience without finishing the P1 title...


Yes - you can do ALL the obedience titles without ever doing ANY protection work.

Christine


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildMost SDA trials do not offer tracking titles.
> 
> The SDA tracking is pretty much the same as SchH tracking.


Our club has so far been the only club to host SDA tracking trials - we've had two. Tracking is NOT an UKC event, the titles come only from SDA. Also, not all the SDA judges can judge tracking.

The tracking style couldn't be further from Schutzhund (sorry Chris!







), altho the pattern and length of the first title is basically a SchH1 track. A deep nose is not penalized, but I seriously doubt that a dog trained strictly for SchH tracking would pass the level 2 and 3. You would need to get into the heavy, thick cover that is found in AKC tracking, cross roads, have all sort of obstacles, etc. - it's meant more to simulate SAR/K9 tracking, and therefore more resembles AKC style than SchH "obedience-to-the-track" type tracking. The fields can be _very_ "dirty" and the dog has to just work thru it - again, like AKC tracking. Scoring is pass/fail too, based on the handler being able to present the articles to the judge at the end of the track. I posted threads about our SDA tracking trials in the tracking section of this forum, and there are also reports on the SDA site.

Our club will be having another tracking trial this summer.

Christine


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

First one was on Halloween 2008

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=852961&page=3#Post852961


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Second one was Nov 22, 2008

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=882271&page=3#Post882271


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Ah good to know things diverge at the higher levels. So far I've only really looked into the 1 level track rules... got myself way too confused on all the other routines with so many new rules to keep straight so now I'm resisting the urge to read too far ahead until I need to so I don't confuse myself more! The 1 looks pretty much like a SchH1, with less precise obedience in the tracking. Didn't realize past that level it was so different.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Our club went up yesterday to SDA trial in Randolph, NJ and trialed under Cheryl Carleson. First, let me say that Cherly did a very good job of judging a BIG trial. She is fair, firm, and practical which makes it real. Our club did pretty good. We had eight dogs that passed Family Obedience, one dog passed Protection Alert, (a Champion Showline Doberman), six passed Protection Dog One title, and one dog passed Policedog Dog One title. We had a young workingline(20 months) Dobe that failed protection dog one obedience when he started off the field in the middle of day to find some shade. The dog is a SUPER dog that the club thought might win the P-1 title. That's how trials go...first time handler who has done great job and was very disappointed. This dog is capable of and will get P-3/PD-2 one day. He is that nice. Another showline Ch. Dobe failed Protection Alert because her alerts were strictly in prey play drive with very little barking. She is only 2 years and will be better in out trial in Oct.
Little brag....the two dogs from my backyard breeding in our club got 96 and 97 respectively in the protection phase of the P-1 title. One is 3 and the other is 3 1/2. We also had dogs that scored 95, 91, and 90. I guess we are doing a little bit right in getting these dogs prepared.
There were some 14 dogs that passed the P-1 title. And I saw some GORGEOUS Czech dogs from North Jersey that i haven't seen before. 
In closing, the nice thing about his trial was the mixture of American show people(we have two American show Dobe people with mutiple Champion dogs in our club), and PSA people with Czech dogs, Dutchies, and awesome Mali's, all competing together and getting along fabulously. Though our club is primary working dogs, we do have some show Dobe and Bouvier people in our club. All in all a very nice day.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1
> In closing, the nice thing about his trial was the mixture of American show people(we have two American show Dobe people with mutiple Champion dogs in our club), and PSA people with Czech dogs, Dutchies, and awesome Mali's, all competing together and getting along fabulously. Though our club is primary working dogs, we do have some show Dobe and Bouvier people in our club. All in all a very nice day.


THAT is awesome!! So where are the pictures???


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote: In closing, the nice thing about his trial was the mixture of American show people(we have two American show Dobe people with mutiple Champion dogs in our club), and PSA people with Czech dogs, Dutchies, and awesome Mali's, all competing together and getting along fabulously.


That is one of the things that I really enjoy about SDA so far. It really genuinely seems more about the dogs and not about egos and a lot of the BS seems to be missing.

I have a 10 year old with one of my pups. She is working her butt off to put the Family Obedience title on her dog this October and from what I am seeing right now they are going to shine! Comet almost comes up to her shoulder and the competition heeling they are doing puts a smile on my face.

I don't know who is more proud. Me or her parents!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> Quote:It really genuinely seems more about the dogs ............


That is the part that interests me the most about SDA. SchH once was that way but it has moved more into the area of the training and who is doing it vs who the <u>dogs</u> are. For me, what the judges say about the dog means a **** of alot more to me than what they say about the points or my skills. I think it is a shame that more people have not been able to experience that side of things more often in SchH but maybe SDA is going to offer more of that. I'll have to make a point to find a place where I can go watch.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

You can come visit us in Florida Anne. I would love a chance to pick your brain. 

<grin>


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I'm still working on getting to South Dakota.








One of these days, when I find the right person, (who I can trust), to watch all the doggies, I will be loading up the Airstream and going on a road trip. Florida sounds nice, although not exactly in the same direction I was thinking about heading in.








I'd have to drive thru Texas...GAK.....that state is just TOO big.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101
> 
> That is one of the things that I really enjoy about SDA so far. It really genuinely seems more about the dogs and not about egos and a lot of the BS seems to be missing.


Agree, Betty!









Our experience has been the same. I still love SchH and don't imagine ever getting out of it, but I very much find the atmosphere and everyone I've met so far in SDA very refreshing and more enjoyable! And I appreciate that it is designed to be more about the dog and what the dog brings to the table, and so far every aspect I've encountered, from the rules to the individual judging, is very much in line with that.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Vandal I'm still working on getting to South Dakota.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would have a blast with Carol in South Dakota. She kind of reminds me of your posts.

Nothing stops her. No decoy? No problem, she has Flinks coming in over the 4th and has made arrangements to bring in a decoy from out of the area for training. 

No club? Start one.

She even has an old school that they bought for a training area in their 50 weeks of winter! Complete with a playground and a gym.

She is the most determined person I have ever met.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

SDA sounds more appealing all the time.

So is the SDA tracking more like trailing rather than the 'artificial' deep-nose tracking of SchH? Is air scenting allowed?

Just curious.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

My understanding is that yes, they may air scent, ground scent. It is finding the articles that is the test.

From the website:

http://servicedogsofamerica.com/Rules/tracking.html

"Tracking Generally. In real life tracking and trailing, the working dog must be
able to adapt to various situations depending upon weather, terrain, and scent in order to do its job. The dog may rely on ground scent, air scent, or switch back and forth between the two. A working dog is only successful in its track when it attains its goal - finding that which is sought. Often, time is of the essence. With this in mind, all tracking titles are judged as Pass/Fail basis, with the dog successfully reaching the end of the track, and the handler being able to present the articles placed on the track. A timely "find" is the essence of the exercise and must be the criteria for a passing notation. "


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: umzilla
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Chris WildMost SDA trials do not offer tracking titles.
> ...


Was a great turnout too!







I know the dogs really are challenged in tracking at the higher levels. At the trials Christine mentioned, I saw some dogs really push and work hard on very difficult tracks. I had to train and track Harley in thick, long cover, getting her ready for her T1. Much different than I had with schutzhund style tracking. It was challenging for both of us, but good to do something out of our comfort zone


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101That is one of the things that I really enjoy about SDA so far. It really genuinely seems more about the dogs and not about egos and a lot of the BS seems to be missing.


If you look at SDA, many of the founders had started in the sport of schutzhund. One of the goals was just that Betty!







Get it back to being about dogs







Think that's why it's growing so quickly..maybe we are all looking for that? Know I was


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote:I had to train and track Harley in thick, long cover, getting her ready for her T1. Much different than I had with schutzhund style tracking. It was challenging for both of us, but good to do something out of our comfort zone


What I like about the tracking is that it seems to me it is an actual test of the dogs tracking ability. Imagine that!







Footstep to footstep seems more of a test of your ability to train and for the dog to learn something that is alien to their natural instincts.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote: If you look at SDA, many of the founders had started in the sport of schutzhund. One of the goals was just that Betty! Get it back to being about dogs Think that's why it's growing so quickly..maybe we are all looking for that? Know I was


Me too. And the very best part is that training is fun again. The fun had been missing for a while.

I'm training 4 dogs right now and every protection session all 4 of them make progress. I think a big part of the reason for that is that my well, glee, is traveling down the leash.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

i'm sorry, but from what I saw in the PD1 there was no more test of the dog than a sch I, in fact I'd argue that it was less a test of the dog, and much less of a test in training


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: crackemi'm sorry, but from what I saw in the PD1 there was no more test of the dog than a sch I, in fact I'd argue that it was less a test of the dog, and much less of a test in training


Sounds like a consensus with what Chris wrote earlier:



> Originally Posted By: Chris WildThe P2 is designed to be pretty much equivalent to SchH, and SDA considers it the breed title. The exercises themselves are more similar than different to SchH, though they incorporate more of some of the older SchH exercises that were eliminated a few years ago and put more pressure on the dog than is usually seen in SchH.
> 
> The PD1 would also be roughly equivalent, though not quite as it doesn't have as many exercises. The exercises that are there put a lot more pressure on the dog than in SchH protection, but also don't require the level of training or precision as is seen in SchH. So one could say the PD1 tests the *dog* more than SchH, but the training less. This test is designed to identify dogs suitable for police work and does a pretty good job of that in as much as it can be tested in a controlled trial environment.
> 
> Of course, these are all 2 phase titles. Just obedience and protection. Tracking titles are available through SDA, as are SAR and article search titles, but are not required for participation in the protection titles. So that area of testing that is there in SchH is lacking, or rather, completely optional.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

i'm disagreeing with the PD1 putting any more pressure on a dog. Lots of dogs can be on a short leash by their owners and be trained to bark at the end of a leash no matter what the decoy does. It's different than sch, but I wouldn't say it's more of test of the dog by anymeans. Not from the examples I saw anyway.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I bet you're thinking of the P1, not the PD1. The PD1 is far more than dogs on a short leash barking at a helper. There is not only that sort of work, but also a surprise attack where the handler is heeling and the decoy jumps out of a blind (like the old SchH1) and the dog must bite, a defense of handler out of a search and disarm also with a bite, and a courage test/long bite under gunfire. So more bites than a SchH1, far more exercises total, and all but the defense of handler bites are with the decoy attacking into the dog.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

PD1 Protection

Greeting the decoy. Dog must remain neutral in basic position when the decoy comes out of a blind, walks up briskly, has a short conversation with the handler and shakes handler's hand.

Hostile helper. Decoy becomes beligerant right after the greeting, starts yelling, waving his arms, waving the stick, kicks over a chair and a trash can, all within just a few paces of the dog. Dog is again to remain neutral and let his handler deal with the hostile helper.

Alert on command (the short leash barking stuff). Dog must alert on a passive decoy, after a few seconds the decoy charges in and attacks twice but remains outside bite range, then he retreats and the handler calls the dog back to basic position.

Jump out attack. After 2 legs of heeling, the decoy jumps out of hiding in a blind and attacks directly into the dog. Bite, drive, out. Pretty much the same as the old SchH1.

Attack out of the disarm. After the out after the ^^ exercise, handler performs a search of the decoy. Decoy attacks the handler during the search. Dog, who was in a down a few paces away, must defend. Another bite, drive, and out.

Courage test. Full field length courage test, under gunfire.

Routine ends with search and disarm where handler takes the gun from the decoy, followed by a back transport to the judge.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

i was mistaken, shows you how much I know


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Chris,

I am sorry I missed your acomplishments!

Congrats!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, Sue.









It's been a very busy but rewarding year thus far... but most importantly FUN! We and the dogs both are really enjoying the SDA work, and finding it to be a great supplement on top of SchH work. Lots of our club members are having a blast with it too!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I think that it is great - showing the diverse things that you can do with your dog.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86I think that it is great - showing the diverse things that you can do with your dog.


Yep - takes an open mind tho!







I love doing many, many sports with my dogs, and they love it too.

Christine


----------

